# Démarrage impossible après changement DD



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

En suite du changement de disque de mon PowerBook G4 17' sous 10.4.11, impossible de démarrer. Aucune réaction en pressant la touche Power, ni son, ni aucun allumage

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## whereismymind (6 Juin 2010)

As tu formaté le disque en Mac OS étendu (Journalisé) avec le schéma de partition Apple ??


----------



## pierre22 (6 Juin 2010)

Merci d'avoir répondu, mais le mac n'était pas sous contact. Pascal 77 viens de me dire ou brancher une petite nappe et cela marche. Bonne soirée.

http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powe...e-apres-changement-dd-330251.html#post5680551


----------

